# Restart Domain Controller



## syedmdsiraj5050 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi guys...

I have a problem in my Domain Server which is running Windows Server 2000.
Earlier i have applied password policies on the default domain policy GPO, such as complexity requirements, password expiry, account lockout etc.

but this policy did not apply for some of the users. So i planned to revert it back to the default, and changed everything back to the same previous settings. Now there are no changes made in the clients.
Still those who had password policy, are having the same.

I am planning to reboot the domain controller, but i dont know how to do it. I tried restarting the server but it didnt work.

i wish i can have a fresh dc or an AD Forest. Please help me regarding this..

Regards

Syed Mohammed Sirajuddin


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you not just delete and create a new GPO? Then on the client(s) execute "gpupdate" in Run...

To re-create an AD forest, run "dcpromo" once to remove the current one, then run "dcpromo" again to install a fresh one.


----------



## syedmdsiraj5050 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi

i tried deleting the GPOs on all the OU and tried gpupdate also. But there is no result.

So i will try dcpromo and let you know...

tnx

Regards

Syed Mohammed Sirajuddin


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I know this post is a few days old, but did the dcpromo provide any assistance?

Another solution to try would be to change your default domain policy to set the complexity requrements, etc. back to their defaults (or similar, less complex settings). With GPOs, if you have a policy setting that is "Enabled" or "Disabled", then you change the setting to "Not configured", it will leave the settings as-is on the client computers.

For example, let's say you want to turn off autoplay, so you create a GPO to disable it. You change your mind and if you delete the GPO or change the autoplay setting to "Not Configured", the client machine will still have autoplay disabled. You will need to set the GPO autoplay setting to "Enabled", *then* delete the GPO or change to "Not Configured".

When you want to remove a GPO, configure the GPO to give the settings you WANT to have, then delete the GPO. It's a pain in the neck, but it does make sense. 

Hope this helps!


----------

